

It's official: HP bids $25 a share for EDS, will take on IBM in tech services - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/live_hp_hpq_buys_eds_eds_for_25_a_share_raises_guidance

======
alaskamiller
Ross Perot is a rich man!

~~~
icey
Didn't he sell EDS to GM in the 90s?

~~~
alaskamiller
Doh! That he sure did! Then GM spun off EDS again!

